# Extreme Oil



## DonnieJoe (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a Ford 8N. My local farm supply dealer sells a transmission and hydraulic oil called Extreme. I was wondering if I could use it in my 8N. Also I have a Dearborn front end loader on my 8N, I'm wondering if I could use that Extreme oil in there as well. Anyone know? Thanks.
DonnieJoe


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

DonnieJoe,
Your 8N has a common sump for the transmission, differential and hydraulic system. Ford originally recommended GL-1 90W oil for this sump but now recommends CNH 134D or equivalent.

Xtreme oil does not meet CNH 134D specification, only CNH 134B&C. Tractor Supply has "Travellers" Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) which does meet the 134D spec. Costs a bit more, but you get what you pay for. I'm sure that Wal Mart, and Auto Parts Stores have UTF that meets the 134D spec.

UTF normally comes in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## DonnieJoe (Apr 8, 2011)

*Extreme oil for 8N*

BigT,
Thank you for your information, I'll do my homework on the oil specifications you mentioned.
DonnieJoe


----------

